

Ask HN: What are the most prestigious jobs in software? - vrnut

Thinking of prestige as something separate but often linked with income.
======
allenleein
Try to be this kind of engineer.

[https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-
engineer...](https://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-engineers-
who-earn-500k-per-year-do)

------
adpd
Must be Rockstar Developer or Ninja.

~~~
mosselman
I of course assume you mean a developer at Rockstar... The creator of GTA and
thus conclude that 'game developer' is the answer to the question?

Also being a ninja by night and developer by day would rank pretty high in the
'being cool' charts. Though I believe 'prestige' would come from things such
as creating a product that is then acquired by Google or Facebook.

Then again, what is 'prestige' and why would you want it? The whole question
implies that validation from others is the best thing you can achieve. While
it is nice to be valued by your peers, why not aim for personal happiness and
being a valuable parent, family member, friend, etc?

Just do what you want to do and don't worry if people think you have a
'prestigious' job title at a 'prestigious' company.

Edit: then again I realise that it might make you happy to be able to call
yourself 'prestigious' so then the question is perfectly valid.

